# Preventing hot butter curdling



## rweb (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi there, 

I have a common problem, when I'm mixing melted butter with some milk, it curdles. Is there a simple way to prevent this from happening?

Many thanks in advanced!

--------------------------------------


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Are you sure something is actually curdling -- that is, the proteins clumping and separating from the water -- or is the fat in the melted butter just congealing again in the cooler milk?


----------



## rweb (Sep 30, 2009)

The latter  Though one person has suggested to heat the milk up alittle to provide a similar temperature before mixing. Havn't tried it yet though would she be on the right track with this?


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Butter will melt at a sufficiently high temperature, so yes, heating up the milk will cause the globules to melt... but you could do that by heating up the milk and butter together. What exactly are you trying to do? Is this for a batter?


----------

